# Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???



## admh (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Unser kleiner Teich hat ca. 1000l Volumen. Wir würden gerne einen kleinen Bachlauf mit 1,00-1,50m Höhenunterschied ab Wasseroberfläche anlegen. 
Ich habe mich etwas eingelesen. Ich denke, dass ich wegen der Teichgröße die Frage in dieser Rubrik stellen sollte und nicht im Technikteil.

In diesem Thread

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27464

ist beschrieben, dass bei kleinem Volumen des Teichs der Wasserspiegel sinkt (wo soll das zusätzliche Wasser auch herkommen).

Meine Frage:
Welche Pumpengröße macht bei einem Bachlauf/Rinnsal bei unserer Teichgröße überhaupt Sinn? Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Plätschert es oder fließt es schon? 

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Anregungen.

admh


----------



## MadDog (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???*

Hi Admh,
ich habe bei meinem Bachlauf die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Wasserverdunstung sehr stark ist. Du solltest außerdem Stufen anlegen, so das immer Wasser im Bachlauf stehen bleibt. Dieses ist wichtig, um ein evtl. überlaufen des Teiches zu verhindern.
Ich speise meinen Bachlauf über 2 Pumpen 32 mm Schlauch angeschlossen an 2 Oase Biotec 10, die wiederum über 50 Rohrausgang in einem IBC münden der über einen 100er Auslauf den Bach speist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Limnos (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???*

Hi

Ein Bachlauf ist immer eine unsichere Sache. Bei Blattfall z.B. können sich Staus bilden und das Wasser läuft über den Bachrand und nicht mehr vollständig in den Teich zurück. Dadurch kann bei einem kleinen Teich der Wasserstand erheblich sinken. .Wenn die Pumpe nicht permanent läuft, leert sich entweder der Teich erheblich, bis das Wasser wieder unten ankommt, oder aber wenn genug Wasser für beide da ist, läuft, wie mein Vorgänger schon sagte, der Teich bei Pumpenstop über. Vertretbar ist, wenn ein Zehntel des Wassers im Bach ist, das wären 100 liter. Bei, sagen wir mal: 5 meter Bachlänge stände dir nur ein durchschnittlicher Querschnitt von 2 qdm zur Verfügung. Das ist ein Bächlein z.B. im Schnitt 20 cm breit und 10 cm tief.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???*

Hallo admh,

Ich denke bei der Teichgröße solltest Du Dich auf jeden Fall von dem Höhenunterschied von 1 bis 1,5 m verabschieden. Entweder wird das ein Wasserfall oder der Bachlauf wird so lang, dass die dazugehörige Pumpe für deinen Teich zu saugfreudig ist. Zumal ein rauschender Wildbach ganz schön nerven kann. 

Aber ein Bach wie schon beschrieben - mit kleinen Stufen, in denen das Wasser stehen bleibt, kann sehr schön bepflanzt sein und eine Einladung für allerlei Getier. Ich habe in meinem Bachlauf eigentlich mehr flache Stellen, was sich in der Vogelwelt der Umgebung schon gut rumgesprochen hat!

Aber mit Verdunstung musst Du nicht nur bei Sonne sondern auch bei Wind rechnen. Also immer ein Regenfass in der Nähe!


----------



## admh (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???*

Ein Jahr später:

Vom Thema Bachlauf und Technik im Miniteich haben wir uns verabschiedet. Im März 2011 haben __ Frösche den Teich besiedelt und nun in 2012 haben sich __ Molche angesiedelt. Wir überlassen den Miniteich sich selbst und widmen uns nun einem größeren Teich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34805

VG 

admh


----------



## teufelhexe (26. März 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> *AW: Bachlauf bei Miniteich??? Sinnvoll???*
> 
> Hallo admh,
> 
> ...


 


der bachlauf würde mich interesieren.will  für unseren 500 l teich auch einen bachlauf dran machen bzw. was für die vögel. bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie genau ich es mache deswegen lese ich hier fleißig.
gibt es irgendwo hier ein bild davon?
gruß moni


----------

